# Sitka?



## jharrel7 (Nov 17, 2015)

I have been looking into buying Sitka and Sitka isn't cheap? So my ? Is it really worth all that money for a complete suit? Any input from the ones who own Sitka and why is better then the other brands that you previously owned.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Sitka makes quality gear.  Its still overpriced in my opinion, (it all is in my opinion) but it is quality and it will last.


----------



## Brewskis (Nov 18, 2015)

I went through this decision not too long ago. I was looking for: 

A quality layering system that was going to last (I do a lot of hiking and mobile hunting on public land) 
Merino wool for wicking moisture, controlling odor, and warmth
A new camo pattern 
After several weeks of researching Sitka, Kuiu, First Lite, etc., I went with First Lite. I liked Sitka a lot, especially since I was able to check it out firsthand at Cabela's. However, I ultimately wanted a lot of Merino pieces for the previously-mentioned reasons, and decided on the ASAT camo pattern. Merino is First Lite's bread and butter, and they offer all their stuff in ASAT.

Like I said, I was really impressed with Sitka gear, and would say it just comes down to personal preference. All these systems are pricey, but like Flaustin said, they are also quality, have great features, and will last. I love my First Lite system, and would recommend giving them a look also.


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Read my response to this thread.  Do what you want.  They will never get my money again. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=851636&highlight=


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 18, 2015)

I personally think its not necessary for hunting in GA.  If you were a mobile hunter, chasing elk, or spot and stalk, I could see where its worth its weight.  But for typical stand hunting, I don't see its value.  No doubt its good stuff, I actually have the lightweight primaloft vest, but I wouldn't pay for an entire outfit.


----------



## jharrel7 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. As of now all I wear is Scent lok. No complaints so far, just getting input on Sitka. Honestly I like the look of it and it seams tuff. But I hate to drop a lot of money on it for it come apart.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 18, 2015)

Quality baselayers are the most important piece of your gear IMO.  I only wear Merino baselayers, mostly stuff I find on clearance made by Smartwool.  Its the best merino I've found.  Very soft, no itch.  

But if you wanted to drop the $ on Sitka, it would last.  You wouldn't have to worry about the quality.


----------



## Brewskis (Nov 18, 2015)

kbuck1 said:


> Read my response to this thread.  Do what you want.  They will never get my money again.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=851636&highlight=



Really surprised with your experience, but it's firsthand. I'd be frustrated too.



Kris87 said:


> I personally think its not necessary for hunting in GA.  If you were a mobile hunter, chasing elk, or spot and stalk, I could see where its worth its weight.  But for typical stand hunting, I don't see its value.  No doubt its good stuff, I actually have the lightweight primaloft vest, but I wouldn't pay for an entire outfit.



Definitely agree with this. If you're only making a short walk from the truck to the stand, the ROI would be minimal and wouldn't justify the expense.

However, I've personally found that ROI goes way up for those, treestand hunters included, who hike in and out a good distance and have to worry about weight and sufficient warmth and odor control after sweating up a storm. 

Also, whereas these manufacturers started out by catering to the lightweight, mobile, western hunter demographic, they have started developing products/lines for the eastern, treestand hunter also now (not sure what Sitka's is called, but First Lite's is the Sanctuary line). However, I still say I'd go with something much cheaper if I was hunting close to the the truck.

-signed 'a definitive cheapskate' who prefers not to part with a lot of money on clothes.


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Also,  3 or 4 zippers are broken


----------



## rstallings1979 (Nov 18, 2015)

I agree with Kris...you may use it once or twice in Georgia and that would be in late December/early January less than 30 degree temp.  It will keep you warm much better than your under armour scentlok brands.  If I did purchase I would wait until a new pattern is about to come out and get it used off of Archerytalk.  Some of those guys on there are always upgrading to the latest and greatest.  I have some cold weather Sitka gear but so far this year it has not even come close to coming out of storage and that was even with my Illinois trip.  

Last year in Illinois was a different story.  I wore it half the time I was up there.  20 mph winds and temps were in the teens.


----------



## titlewave (Nov 18, 2015)

*Sitka*

Only stuff i wear :

I hunt 7 states every year and this stuff works everywhere.

The other deal is it last forever as i have had most of my gear 5 seasons and its like new to this day.

I buy all mine used off archery talk , and save over 50% of retail so i suggest you find out what size you wear and then look online used.

Just got back from Illinois and Indiana and killed two monsters in 8 days.

GL


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a good bit of Sitka gear and love it.. Quality stuff for sure. Expensive?.. yes, but I can afford it so that's not an issue. For cold weather here in Ga, I wear the Stratus pants and jacket. Both fleece feel with wind stopper. I layer underneath and and comfortable into the high 20's..They also have the Fanatic and Incinerator gear which is their Cold gear. I personally believe you would be quite satisfied with the Stratus gear for GA hunting.
  For warmer weather, I have the Equinox gear.. It's lighter of course and covers you well into the season here in Ga.
  I personally love how they fit and feel. My gear is in their new elevated ii pattern designed for tree stand hunting.
  As mentioned above, you can pick up some deals on used items occasionally on archerytalk if you don't want to purchase new.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2015)

I forgot to add, prior to Sitka, I had tons of camo clothes laying around/piled up in a closet. All that is now gone. I have select sets of Sitka gear now that is stored in totes with a armor hammer container that is designed for the fridge, I put in the tote to absorb odor.


----------



## jharrel7 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for all help and info guys, I like to see and try stuff on before I purchase anything. One last ? How does it fare with scent control?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 18, 2015)

http://polygiene.com/sitka-goes-big-with-polygiene-connection/


----------



## jharrel7 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 18, 2015)

All I can say is that you guys that havent had any issues are either (1) really lucky
(2) don't hunt and use the stuff nearly as much as I do
(3) Or I could be really unlucky and got every piece of bad product they ever made

I will say I think the materials or fabrics used seem to be of good quality. as well as the dies. Nothing has faded after many washings.

as far as warmth goes, Its not any better than anything else Ive ever had. i can where a base layer like 3.0 under armour, Kelvin Jacket(which is there primaloft jacket) and the stratus jacket and still be a little cold in the high 30's. But, thats me. can't speak for anyone else.  The stratus jacket with windstopper is very good at keeping the wind at bay.
If you decide to go the Stratus route, The bibs do not have zippers all the way up the legs and are tapered at the bottom. (unless they have redesigned them) Mine fit very tight over my boots. I sold them on archery talk and got fanatic bibs instead. 

Like I stated in the before mentioned thread, the hat itself speaks to the lack of quality. I have hats that have been worn 100 times the amount of the sitka hat and cost half the price that dont fall apart. Choose wisely.

ascent pants coming unsewed in crotch,
kelvin jacket unsewed in the armpit area, 
one of several zippers broken
hat falling apart


----------



## jharrel7 (Nov 18, 2015)

I see what you mean thanks for the heads up I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 19, 2015)

Lol

Ok, we don't hunt

I don't t have any Sitka gear that keeps me from going/doing what I want or need while hunting.  That said, I've never had any issue with my Sitka gear.  I hunt 3-4 days a week.  I primarily hunt in Cobb, so I hunt until the end of January.  That turns out to be A LOT of hunting come the end of season.  I can't say what happened to your gear as I don't know you but I can speak for mine and its in the same shape as the day I purchased it new.  The entire Whitetail line of clothing has been re-done this year and is different from years past. 
It's all personal preference what ever gear you decide to purchase.  If you're leaning towards Sitka, First Lite, etc.... Do some google searches for reviews.  Plenty of good gear out there whether it's Sitka or cheaper stuff.


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 19, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol
> 
> Ok, we don't hunt
> 
> ...



Nobody ever said you don't hunt. But from your comments I can see that you don't hunt nearly as much as I do.  Also, you have the new Sitka pattern. Meaning this is your first season with the garmets you are using.  This is my 5th season using mine. Hope it holds up for you. I really do. Only time will tell.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 19, 2015)

I have some old also in the optifade Forrest going on 3 years now.   No issue with either.

I'd assume you had a bad batch or something if that's possible. I have multiple friend with Sitka and First Lite gear and they have never advised on any issue. So I don't know.  Did you contact Sitka regarding your issues?

I can say, the new line seems better in my opinion


----------



## tescobedo (Nov 19, 2015)

I have both Sitka & Kuiu which has allowed me to layer the way I like once fall arrives. I've not had any issues with quality from either company. The only thing I noticed on this year's elk hunt is that I'm going to switch my base layer to synthetics because I felt the merino wool stayed wet too long. 

Going to a layering system has reduced the amount of clothing I have kept around.


----------



## Grey Man (Nov 19, 2015)

I spent a week in the mountains of Colorado elk hunting in Sitka pants and never once wanted to take them off. Super comfortable, and they held up very well. Since then I've added some gloves and a beanie, and they are great.

Worth the cost? Depends on your priorities. But I've had nothing but good experiences and am surprised to read and see some of the issues in this thread, because I haven't had any of those problems at all.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 20, 2015)

kbuck1 said:


> Nobody ever said you don't hunt. But from your comments I can see that you don't hunt nearly as much as I do.  Also, you have the new Sitka pattern. Meaning this is your first season with the garmets you are using.  This is my 5th season using mine. Hope it holds up for you. I really do. Only time will tell.



You do realize that they will repair it, right?


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't have a long history with Sitka gear because this is my first season using it.  Yes, it's very expensive.  That's the downside.

That said, I agree with those who say that you really don't need to invest if Georgia is the only state you hunt.  I would also add that you don't need it if you are primarily a rifle hunter.  If you rifle hunt, bulk doesn't affect you as much when it gets really cold.

The reason I invested this year was that I suffered through the polar vortex in KS last year and promised myself I would buy better bowhunting gear forevermore.

Sitka is designed to be compact AND warm.  That's the key for me.  All I can say being a new user is that it performed flawlessly in KS this year.  I actually bought a lighter jacket and a heavier one along with a pair of pants.  The two jackets allow me to adjust the system to pretty much any temp from well below freezing up to about 50 degrees.  But the key is that I have absolutely no issue drawing and shooting a bow and still staying warm.

As of right now, I am impressed.  If that continues, I feel like it's worth the investment and will continue to buy it.


----------



## jharrel7 (Nov 20, 2015)

I only bow hunt, and do a lot of  tuff walking to and from the stand. Next year I plan on going out of state to hunt as well. The more I watch clips on YouTube or read reviews the more I like it. Thanks for all the help guys I'll have to start buying piece by piece haha.


----------



## tescobedo (Nov 20, 2015)

Sign up for Camofire.com daily email blasts. You can get some really good deals, but you've got to be quick since they stock is often limited.


----------



## wazman19 (Nov 21, 2015)

I personally do not own any Sitka Gear but my brother has a jacket and pants. Seems like good quality stuff to me. If I hunted somewhere it was really cold, or went on two week elk hunts out west I would probably invest in some. You may want to check out KUIU. I think the same guy who started Sitka started this company. Right now on their Web site KUIU has 30% off everything that is in stock until November 22nd.


----------



## wazman19 (Nov 21, 2015)

http://www.kuiu.com/hunting-clothing/


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 21, 2015)

Just FYI. If you do a lot of walking and are tough on the gear, consider looking at the big game stuff as opposed to the whitetail line. The whitetail line is built more for comfort in a stand. The big game stuff is built more for toughness. 

KUIU is the same. Most of it is built for lots of walking chasing elk and mountain animals. Toughness is the priority.


----------



## jbp84 (Nov 22, 2015)

Huntinfool im 100% bow only I hunt a lot of wma's. I walk 30-45min  and mostly thicket with briars and pine trees that my cloths stick to. How does it hold up? I been buying cheap stuff because briars will snag me and SAP off the trees. I tried on under armour stuff just curious it was very comfortable compared to what I'm used to and seeing the sitka gear on AT got me pondering upgrading to better camo.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't personally speak to durability.  First season with it.  What I can tell you is that bad reviews are few and far between.  I know there's one on this thread.  But 99% of everything I've read says just what I said.  The whitetail gear is built more for comfort than the big game gear.  So, if you want stuff that's tough as nails, you might consider the big game gear.  

Everything I see about what I have is that it's made very well.  I have the Fanatic jacket, the Stratus Jacket and the Stratus Pants.  

The great thing about this stuff is that is has windstopper built into each piece.  So it can be a lot thinner than other stuff and still keep you warm.  The design on everything I have is pretty much brilliant.  Everything makes sense and is placed well.

So far I love it.  Time will tell.  It's not for everybody.  But I'm really liking it.  Best stuff I've owned up to this point.  I would expect to get 3 years of good hard use out of it.  If I don't, I won't feel like my money was well spent.


----------



## jbp84 (Nov 23, 2015)

Good info. I see brannen outfitters nearby sells it may go check it out and see


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 24, 2015)

Last thing I'll say.  The stuff I have is made of a burber type fleece.  So it will grab burs and stuff like that.  No way around it.  It's incredibly warm and incredibly quiet.  But it will grab stuff.

One thing I noticed was that, after I killed a buck in KS, I got blood all over me and was freaking out that I just got blood stains all over my super expensive camo!  It literally washed off with soap and water and you cannot tell it was even there.  Once it went through an actual washing machine, it looked brand new again.  I was shocked.


----------



## kiltman (Nov 24, 2015)

Sitka is having a black friday sale.  Up to 70% off.  I saw it on facebook early today.


----------



## blazer21 (Nov 24, 2015)

I have the stratus bibs and Fanatic Jacket! Absolutely love them both! I will be buying some of their rain gear and mountain pants! I have a friend that use the mountain pant for elk every year and he swears by it! They hike 8-12 miles! They rough it and kill every year! Great gear!!


----------



## Brewskis (Dec 1, 2015)

wazman19 said:


> You may want to check out KUIU. I think the same guy who started Sitka started this company.


Problem with KUIU is their stuff is always on backorder. Pretty much everything I wanted to get to build a system was on backorder with no ETA. This alone ruled them out of running for me pretty quickly.



BROWNING7WSM said:


> As mentioned above, you can pick up some deals on used items occasionally on archerytalk if you don't want to purchase new.


+1 on AT.com classifieds. I've picked up several pieces (new/like new) there for 40-50% off. BlackOvis.com offers 10% off your entire first purchase. This saved me a lot when I was first getting started. Unfortunately Black Friday/Cyber Monday have passed, but I was able to get several more pieces this past weekend from several online retailers for 25-40% off. Keep that in mind for next season.



BROWNING7WSM said:


> I have select sets of Sitka gear now that is stored in totes with a armor hammer container that is designed for the fridge, I put in the tote to absorb odor.


Same here. I have sets for short sits, long sits, hot early season, freezing late season, warm mid-late season like right now , etc. The great thing about these systems is that you can interchange pieces to fit just about any condition.



jharrel7 said:


> How does it fare with scent control?


Merino is naturally anti-microbial, so it's a great baselayer for controlling scent.



jharrel7 said:


> I only bow hunt, and do a lot of  tuff walking to and from the stand. Next year I plan on going out of state to hunt as well. The more I watch clips on YouTube or read reviews the more I like it. Thanks for all the help guys I'll have to start buying piece by piece haha.


Same here. I pretty much only hunt public land, and cover several miles most hunts. I had my doubts about some of my gear holding up, but after crawling through the thick stuff shown below on my hands and knees and afterwards not finding a single snag, tear, etc., I'm now sold on the durability reviews I read before buying. 

Again, I went with First Lite instead of Sitka, but it's a similar gear system, and am very happy with it.


----------



## South Man (Dec 2, 2015)

I have used Sitka for the past three years and owned many pieces. They are expensive but quality is in every piece. I am using the Elevated II pattern and the Stratus and Fanatic series both. They are worth it IMO.


----------



## jbp84 (Dec 2, 2015)

How many suits do yall have of the sitka? I know its very pricey. I finally got to put my hands on some pieces in a shop in n GA very nice stuff. I just got to thinking man if you bought a few pieces for weekends you would be $2k easy in camo unless you wore it the entire weekend


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 3, 2015)

I have two pair of the Sitka 90% pants and the 90% jacket. I have had them for 4 years now, been on several out west hunts and many hunts in ga. I wear the pants on every hunt early bow season to late season and they still look new today, they are expensive but worth every penny to me.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a lightweight jacket and a heavy jacket as well as pants.  Also have two different weight beanies and a pair of gloves.  Will very likely be adding a piece or two yearly (mostly on the base layer end.


----------



## South Man (Dec 7, 2015)

jbp84 said:


> How many suits do yall have of the sitka? I know its very pricey. I finally got to put my hands on some pieces in a shop in n GA very nice stuff. I just got to thinking man if you bought a few pieces for weekends you would be $2k easy in camo unless you wore it the entire weekend



Ive got the Stratus set and a fanatic jacket and will add more when funds allow!


----------

